# Picking up toddler in tww



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

I've just had a FET and I'm worried about lifting my DD and it could stop implantation. 

I was going to go carful but out of habit this morning just bent over the cot and got her

I'm stressing out now and feeling really anxious about it

X


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Aww, hang in there, mrshol. It's so stressful, wondering if every little thing we do puts our embies at risk. 

Picking up your toddler is an activity you do every day, multiple times a day. It's not unusual for your body, so it's not going to cause your little embies to fall out or fail to implant. Now if you decided to get up and run a marathon and deadlift 200 pounds today that might not be such a great idea.


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you, I hope so. They just recommend not to lift anything heavy and she is heavy lol 

Over think everything don't u x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mrshol i had a failed fet inmay and i kept blaming it on the fact that i had to lift my son who is very heavy but then my friend had a natural conception and she was lifting her son and walking long distances with him on tow and today she is 15 weeks pregnan. We are only aware of certain things we do because it has taken us a great deal of hardship to get there but people who get naturally pregnant they carry on with their normal lives without a care in the world. Following et i asked the clinic whether i could lift my son and they advised to try and avoid lifting him as much as possible but it would not matter if i lifted him occassionally to get him in and out of the car, to wash him , to put him in a high chair. But they advised not to lift him for long periods of time. Best of luck xxx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Evan thank you and yes I totally agree we over look everything 

I feel I've ruined my chances a bit tho I really hope I haven't 

So hard this fertility journey isn't it xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I carried my 2 1/2 year old numerous times a day, shopping, suitcases, swum, rode a bike in my 2 www and got a BFP and have another son.

I have a friend who has 7 children under 10, so imagine how much lifting and work she does daily and still has healthy pregnancies.

You will be fine.

X


----------



## jopot (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrshol

I've been worrying about this too I'm 2dp5dt and my clinic said to not even lift the Hoover for the next few days yet I've been instinctively picking up my heavy 2.5 year old 

I totally agree with maybebaybee when I'm in my rational mind but my 2ww mind is doubting and second guessing everything lol 

Sticky vibes and good luck xxx


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

Jopot 

I'm glad I'm not the only one I'm so worried I've messed it up already but it's impossible not to pick my dd up

Really hoping it's ok for both of us

Let me know how u get on as I'm 2dpo too xx


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

I lifted my son when necessary (in and out cot/high chair/car etc) but not for prolonged periods of time, though I don't really need to carry him lots anyway now. 

I too thought lots about it and thought I'd ruined it by doing that etc. I am lucky I was successful this time. 

I now can't lift him because I'm bleeding. No idea what I'm going to do when husband goes back to work!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Pinkfairy glad you got your bfp. I had bleeding too when i was pg with my son. Just try to rest as much as possible.

Mrshol positive thoughts are the road to success. Try not to worry too much. Good luck xxx


----------

